# Hedgehogs of instagram ??



## moustachemoose (Dec 23, 2016)

Is it allowed to ask if anyone's hedgies have their own instagrams?? 
Penelope just started her own instagram yesterday, called pibblethehedgehog! I'd love to connect with yall and follow all our hedgie pics on there too!


----------



## akitka (Aug 10, 2018)

I’ll follow you! My boy Riceball has his own Instagram where he shows off his toys and houses! @inaprickle


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

My sister & I set up an account a while ago for Coco @cocosjourneys - I suck at consistent posting though haha, but i'll follow you!


----------



## Buddysmom (Apr 20, 2019)

Emc said:


> My sister & I set up an account a while ago for Coco @cocosjourneys - I suck at consistent posting though haha, but i'll follow you!


Such a photogenic hog! I hope to get mine as comfortable as yours!


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

Buddysmom said:


> Such a photogenic hog! I hope to get mine as comfortable as yours!


ah thank you! & it was many, many months of daily handling and very long snuggle sessions - and a lot of tasty snacks as bribery to go with it haha. She's the sweetest, but it wasn't always that way!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly has one its holly_hedgehog_2018 
I dont do very consistent posts, but I do post fairly often


----------



## Stella'sMama (Dec 3, 2018)

Mine is @stella_the _hedgie16 I suck at posting on there regularly but my Stella is pretty cute so I think it's worth the lack of posts


----------



## livirose0202 (Mar 19, 2019)

Ian's is @sir_ian_0206


----------

